# Six week old kitten threw up.



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

He's been playing, eating, passing movements well and sleeping well. This is just a one time thing that happened today. He was playing on the bed and started heaving, throwing up three times (about a tablespoon in total). Is it possible he ingested something? He sometimes get's litter stuck to his paws so I was wondering if he accidentally ate a piece before I could clean him up?

It was mostly bile and a bit of food, could it be a hairball this young?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I seem to be pushing this a lot lately, but it works and it's worth ordering to keep on hand. Have you built the man cave yet? (If memory serves me well, wife did not want an indoor cat but will concede to having a cat in the man cave??).

Amazon.com: HomeoPet Digestive Upsets, 15 ml: Pet Supplies


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I think that's another user, I have a similar name to someone else, sorry!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Where did you adopt him? Vet check? Worm check? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got him from a local person who was giving them away, way too early in my opinion, but I felt he was better off coming with me.

He hasn't had a vet check but is scheduled for next week. 

He seemed unfazed by the upset, but he did cry to be fed right afterwards then sleep for quite a while.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

doubtful it was a hairball at 6 weeks? But him ingesting "something" in a lot more probable. The trick is, what was the 'something'? 
Maybe he ate too much too quickly?
Maybe he he started jumping around after eating too soon?
Perhaps the weather? Too hot?
Might have drank more water then jumping on the bed will allow a 6 wk old?
Maybe he ate some dust?
What about licking things? Things on the floor?
Maybe he just felt 'off' right then and he brought it all up and is sorted now?

It is very hard to tell, at 6 weeks their digestive system is delicate.
A vet check is going to be a very good move since a lot (not all but more then not) kittens have worms. 
Could worms make him throw up? Sure, but I would think it would present itself more then a one off. Something to keep an eye on.

Anyway, things to think about. He's sleeping now and that's good! He's growing a little bit more for you!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think he could have ingested something, kittens are always trying to chew and eat things they shouldn't. I also agree, he probably does have worms, most kittens do. Do you keep him confined to a room when no one can watch him? I believe I would with a kitten that small, because the list of things he could get into is endless. Stephano was only about 5-6 mos old when I took him in (he is now about 1) and he would try to eat cat litter at first, and anything else the little turkey could find.....I was always taking something away from him that he was trying to eat. Kittens are like babies, always trying to put somethig in their mouth.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Could be worms


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice, he's headed to the vet next Friday, but he hasn't thrown up again, so I'm suspecting he got into something. He's confined when alone, but I was cooking and he was running around, so he could have got into something then.

Also, I hadn't even thought about the heat that day, it was close to 45 celsius, and he was playing and jumping about a lot.


----------

